

Ask HN: what's in your Mac menu bar? - subpixel

I find that I learn about an interesting app and&#x2F;or workflow when I check out other people&#x27;s menu bars. Here&#x27;s mine.<p>TOP LEVEL<p>- ActionAlly (I&#x27;m an evangelist)<p>- Degrees (simple weather app)<p>- MyPrivateInternet (VPN for watching BBC iPlayer)<p>- Radium (awesome radio app, I have a nice collection of global stations)<p>- ColorSnapper<p>- SlimBatteryMonitor<p>- Clock (stock)<p>- Fantastical<p>- Spotlight<p>BARTENDER BAR<p>- Bartender (manage&#x2F;organize menu bar apps)<p>- SpaceMonkey (not the backup solution I wanted, but I have a lot of data on it)<p>- Divvy<p>- DropBox<p>- CrashPlan (has saved my bacon)<p>- 1Password (runs so I can use the keyboard shortcut)<p>- Arq (backup of my backup)<p>- Wifi (stock)
======
gcb0
the mac on my desk is a sad reminder that apple explores it's user to the end.
i wanted osx and ios emulator and would pay for it. but i was also forced to
buy an extra inefficient x86 machine to be able to run it locally.

so all i have is safari (for web dev on ios, which also was removed from the
win version), xcode ios emulator (don't think I've ever used the other parts
of xcode), and the vnc server thing.

